

Ask HN: Will you use a service that allows you to host your apps from your pc? - int64


======
seanewest
Absolutely not

Edit: By "PC" I'm assuming you mean the device I usually use for my desktop
computing? I want to be able to turn that guy off without taking my hosted app
out of service.

------
edoceo
No

